# Forecasts



## powderfreak (Dec 6, 2007)

Been staying busy lately and hope to post here as much as possible on the wx board...

With that said, my forecasts can now be found at a few ABC affiliate TV station websites across New England. They are also on NBC 5 here in Burlington. The following is a link to Boston's ABC affiliate, WCVB:

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/skireports/index.html

Under the title "Snow Board," click on the headline title or "more" to get the generalized forecast for New England. If you click on "Snowcast" (also under The Snow Board), you'll find more of a discussion about upcoming weather.

I update it at some point on Thursdays (weekend emphasis) and Monday's (workweek emphasis).

I hope to occasionally add more specific thoughts to this board and other forums out there...but also want to direct you to where I'll be writing regular forecast summaries for New England and the Adirondacks in case anyone was interested in reading that.

Go ski now!
-Scott


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 6, 2007)

Two things I noticed, neither of which you can probably control personally but might want to mention:

1) Your write up should be dated so people know which date you are referencing (e.g. last Tuesday or next Tuesday?).
2) It would be nice if your report had a direct RSS feed. The feed button on that page looked like it was for the entire thebostonchannel.com web page instead of just a feed to your reports. With exception of forums, almost all my browsing is done by RSS feed at this point.


----------



## powderfreak (Dec 6, 2007)

Noted, River.  I'll pass this along.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats "Skimeister Scott"  This is a great step for you (what did you major in, anyways?)  way more visibility to your reports, though I do regret losing the "secrets" you so often impart.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yea...nice job. Love your forecasts and love that you don't go predicting anything crazy. It's a nice change. 
(With the exception of last year's 12/26 storm- but everybody missed that one!)
Keep finding the snow!


----------

